# June events @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (May 30, 2012)

1st Friday (June 1st):
The round the table session with your hosts:
The No Frills Band




The weekly events:

*Every Monday:*






Starts around 9pm






*Every Sunday:*
3pm
An hour or maybe more of bluesy, laid back piano and vocal jazz with Chris Dann and Lily Shea.




#########################################################################################################
*Saturday 2nd: Sugar Lump:We've all been there......*
Starts: 21:00
Door: £?
chemistry supplied by::

Darius Akashic
Suddervisions Digits Mcfee
SCORPIO
Olly Sugarlump Honeywill
Funk Cutter and PuNK Vurt
"A and E"
Kaz Peet
KgLumphead












*Saturday 9th: Club Distortion*
Starts: 21:00
Door: FREE
With:

Thee Graverobbers playing live
the usual DJs and guests




the rest of it will come in subsequent posts


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 6, 2012)

not all the details are here but that's the only ones we've been given:

*Monday 11th: a gig*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £?
With:

we have not been told who is playing (nope this is not a clever band name)
*Thursday 14th: Free Gig*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £ FREE
With:

Mispelt
Born To Destruct
East End Promises







*Friday 15th: Club Integral present "Debtritus"*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5/3
With:

PADDY STEER
INCLEMENTINE
LOW BIAS
SOUND OF THE SUN
OE FISCHER
+ visuals by: RUCKSACK CINEMA
+ DJ JULES WEBBCORE


Spoiler:  very long blurb



Featuring Paddy Steer, Inclementine, Low Bias, Sound of the Sun Vs Otto Fischer + DJ Webbcore and VJ Jaime Rory Lucy a.k.a. Ruscksack Cinema

Entry: £5.£3 concessions

PADDY STEER
Mancunian multi-instrumentalist, composer and musical free-spirit Paddy Steer has a long history of outsider musical adventurism stretching back to the beginning of the eighties. He has been an integral cog in the wheel of seminal bands Biting Tongues, Yargo, Toolshed and Homelife. Over recent years he has scaled down to a one or two (Homelife Duo) man operation employing an insane array of homemade and customised vintage electronics and percussion to explore ever deeper his rich seam of distinctive deviant funk. Think Moondog and Marin Denny jamming with Afrika Bambaataa and you are part of the way there. He has just released a new album Dragon's Breath.

Paddy Steer - Dragon's Breath

Dragon’s Breath is the first time he's struck out on his own though, and it is an album like no other. Even the most adventurous of his Homelife work doesn't prepare you for the instrumental explorations that are contained within its 20 tracks.
Bells Of The Horses, for example, is a track that sounds like a music box being opened, smashed and rebuilt, while a soul beat rumbles along in the background – and it is far from alone in such maddening invention.
The Blob is the sound of a dance work-out being taken by a spring-loaded bass robot, A Welson Senior III is part Orbital splendour and part jazz rumble, Lumpy Pro has all the hallmarks of a long-lost and much-loved bonkers Japanese video game, and Spanish Tea can only be described as being as close as you'll get to hearing the music in a donkey's head as it weaves up the Pyrenees.
With occasional help from long-time musical sparring partner Graham Massey and a handful of others, Paddy has produced an album of splendid nonsense, expansive weirdness and downright brilliant adventure. Make no mistake, you won't hear another thing like it all year.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/manchester/content/articles/2009/04/02/300309_dragons_breath_feature.shtml

INCLEMENTINE
Sublime bass and drum-driven filmic jazz grooves, minor key blue strings, thumb piano, and simple harmonic progressions of the bowed umrhubhe make Inclementine gratifyingly hard to pigeonhole. Formed in April 2011 in Cape Town by Galina Juritz, Cara Stacey, Natalie Mason and Heinrich Goosen, most of the current members are studying in London at The School For Oriental Studies. So they and their ripe, highly-coloured diatonic music won't be around forever.

http://inclementine.bandcamp.com/track/introducing-inclementine


LOW BIAS
Finally we get to put on blue-chip post-rock outfit Low Bias after a false start or two. The duo comprise Mark Beazley [Rothko/Rome Pays Off] and Graham Dowdall, aka Gagarin, who has worked with John Cale, Nico and Pere Ubu to name but a few. Mark and Graham have updated their respective, timeless yet forward-looking sound with rich electronica elements placing them only blocks away from the same patch of scorched ground recently raked over by the resuscitated Ike Yard.

"Disparate elements of loosely tangled guitar plucks and subtle electrical pulses has Low Bias unveiling The Ash And The Oak in a forest of delicate beauty. Pealing layers of instrumental ambience and heartfelt moods throughout, time moves slowly as each track gradually unfolds its reveals of micro-shoegaze and soundtrack motifs. Though we find Low Bias creatively detailing emotional threads, it’s the overarching sense of space and low-flying minimalism connecting these tranquil landscapes that tilts the scales of gravity-drenched wonder. Quietly maneuvering through miniscule structures, careful displays of bliss and subdued song-writing elevates each of the ten pieces. As a debut pairing between Mark Beazley (Rothko / Rome Pays Off / Signals) and Graham Dowdall (aka Gagarin), The Ash And The Oak is not only filled with electric pulsars of low and high tones, it also sheds solemn movements from intro to finale." Igloo Magazine

http://soundcloud.com/mlbeazley


SOUND OF THE SUN
Sound of the Sun is an improvising rock band comprising Simon King – guitar, Paul May – drums and Chris Cornetto- Korg, trumpet, tape recorder and noise. The band are in the Kosmische tradition, creating post-psychedelic free-form rock that owes more to Ornette Coleman than motorik rhythm-driven rock. Sound of the Sun have collaborated with Geoff Leigh (Henry Cow), Fred Frith, Lepke Bulchwalter (Milk from Cheltenham, Die Trip Computer Die), Atsuko Kamura (Polkadot Fire Brigade, Frank Chickens), Alan Wilkinson, Pat Thomas, Sun Zhuo and many others.



OE FISCHER
Oe "Otto"FISCHER (born 1975 in Lagos) is a Composer Guitarist Vocalist .
Otto started playing the guitar and percussion in kano Nigeria at the age 12 and became fascinated with the research and study of song composition and performance while listening to folk music and the distant sounds coming through the BBC World Service.
Later he moved to the UK to complete his studies in design and architecture at the Oxford Brookes School of Architecture, later working for a variety of design practices in the UK and abroad. Enthralled by the memory and influence of the work of Iannis Xenakis he would re-allign his creative focus to multi-disciplinary creative platforms of music, film, dance and theatre leaving full-time design aspirations to concentrate on composition and music performance. Meeting Pat Thomas and Derek Bailey, who he would visit and play with on several occasions would steer his direction into improvisational impulse as creative process. In 2005 his ‘SONGS’ project was released by Derek Bailey on his ‘INCUS’ sidelines series . Fischer has recorded and played projects in the UK and abroad with Derek Bailey, Pat Thomas, Alex Ward, Dominic Lash, Brandon Ross, Oren Marshal , Shabaka Hutchins, Harris Eisenstadt, Qasim Naqvi, Tom Skinner, Tony Buck, Leila Adu, Orphy Robinson, Muntu Valdo, Steve Lawson, Corey Mwamba, Neil Charles, Leon Mitchener, Lol Coxhill , Raphael Mann, Joy Joseph, Steve Noble, Sybil Madrigal, Tony Marsh, Neil Metcalf, Alan Wilkinson, Theo Bleckman, Soweto Kinch, Jali fly Cissokho, Pete Lazonby, Duke Garwood, Hannah Marshal, Cleveland Watkiss and Steve Beresford .
In 2009 Otto founded his own label ‘KA recordings’, for which he focuses on releasing and publishing his own material.
Fischer is currently a member or the Alexander Hawkins Ensemble and the Orphy Robinson RawXtra .

http://ottofischer.com/

RUCKSACK CINEMA
Rucksack Cinema a.k.a. Jaime Rory Lucy has been supplying delirious, innovative live video imagery for Club Integral and other events since 2007. His astonishing and almost preternatural ability to mix imagery with what is happening on stage as well as creating strange and wonderful atmospheres throughout a room has made him an intrinsic part of any Club Integral event. Jaime had a long history working in the music industry as a tour manager for many groups of notoriety throughout the eighties and nineties, before retiring from the road to become an East End flaneur art fag par excellence. He has worked in venues as various as Whitechapel Gallery, Hackney Empire and Cafe Oto with artists as diverse as Fred Frith, Spaceheads, Graham Massey and Eugene Chadbourne. He has recorded videos for many artists, most recently for Orchestre Murphy for their nomination in 2010 for the Art Foundation Music Awards. In his spare time he has also been known to add his bass profundo to a punk choir active on the east London bohemian scene.

DJ JULES WEBBCORE
Club Integral DJ Jules Webbcore has a long history in underground British music, going back to 1978 when he formed avant-garde pop group English Subtitles, who released two singles and an album on Small Wonders Records. In '81 he formed seven piece punk jazz band Gorp who released an album and a short ﬁlm, and in '84 founded Fever Records, releasing records by My Bloody Valentine, Edward Barton and Gasrattle among others.





*Saturday 16th: Bigstuff promotions present*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £4
With:

Potential Victims
Bucha Effect
The Damaged And Tormented









*Sunday 17th: gig but we don't know what]*
Starts: ??:??
Door: £?
...


hopefully we'll have more details for the next update.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 22, 2012)

late update.

*Friday 22nd: Acoustic Insurgency present*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £5/4
With:

Attila The Stockbroker
Rory Ellis



Spoiler: promo blurb



Acoustic Insurgency returns with Attila the Stockbroker and Rory Ellis doing a double headliner for their 'Separated at Birth' tour of the UK.
"A night of words and song you will never forget!! The UK's greatest punk poet and Australia's finest alternative country song writer have joined forces after years of talking about it to bring you the gig you bloody deserve."

Both artists will be doing a full set so there will be no support acts.






*Saturday 23rd: Robak's birthday cider pogo*
Starts: 20:00 sharp!!
Door: £5
With:

FUK
Disorder
Low Rollers
Pro Publico Bono
Criminal Brainstorm
P.I.G.




*Sunday 24th: ABC + Haringey Against Deportation benefit*
Starts: 16:00
Door: £5
With (approximate stage times):

Battle of Wolf 359 10.15
Moloch 9.45
Human Junk 9.15
Jackals 8.30
Meadows 7.45
Bird Calls 7
Ten Speed Bicycle 6.15
Apollo Greed 5.45
Slow Plague 5.15



Spoiler: long promo blurb



https://www.facebook.com/events/238183109623757/

Benefit show for London No Borders

Battle of Wolf 359 farewell show!

BATTLE OF WOLF 359 (Sheffield/London/Kent via Armenia)
Penultimate BoW359 show / last UK show!
Downtuned, apocalyptic screamo from the UK. Arguably the best UK screamo band, and will be sorely missed. Incredible discordant, eerie melodies, with almost beautiful duel-vocals.
http://newnoisefortheyouth2.blogspot.co … f-359.html

MOLOCH (Nottingham)
Brutal sparse, hateful doomy sludge from Nottingham. Along the lines of Noothgrush etc. Coming down just for this show.
http://moloch.bandcamp.com/

HUMAN JUNK (Kent)
Excellent Kent-based thrashy powerviolence. 2-piece, which always manages to bring more cheers after a song than Coldplay.
http://humanjunk.bandcamp.com/

MEADOWS (Suffolk)
Abrasive grinding sludge/crust with elements of doom. Pretty messy & pretty good.
http://meadows1.bandcamp.com/

JACKALS (Norwich)
Fast, angry Norwichcore. Doing a wee weekender with Human Junk.
http://soundcloud.com/wearejackals

BIRD CALLS
Messy, stabby, melodic 80s punk/90s emo. You'd do well to think of Mission of Burma. Ex-Twisted/What Price, Wonderland?/Abolition.
So emo they 'make Saetia look like Slayer'
http://birdcalls.bandcamp.com/

TEN SPEED BICYCLE
Bittersweet, heartwarming emo from London. Imagine a mix of Mineral, Lemuria, Pennikurvers etc. A welcome respite from all the yelling, right?
https://www.facebook.com/pages/ten-spee … 1135580159
http://tenspeedbicycle.tumblr.com/downloads/

APOLLO GREED
New band from London / Kent. Members of Lich/Hunger/Me and Goliath etcetc. Sounds promising.
http://soundcloud.com/apollogreed/antiquity

SOLZHENITSYN
New London powerviolence/screamo - first show! They wish they sound like Infest, but instead sound like 'old people's hardcore along the lines of Ebullition / Dischord. Loud cry babies music'. This is a massive exaggeration.


Distros welcome & encouraged. If anyone would like to bake vegan goods, that would be great.

Doors at 4pm, over by 11.

£5 in.






*Friday 29th: Acoustic Insurgency present*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £5/4
With:

Robb Johnson And The Irregulars
+ support




*Saturday 30th: Chimpyfest Day 1*
Starts: 17:00
Door: £6
With:

Weekend Nachos (us powerviolence)
Afternoon Gentlemen (grindviolence from leeds)
Human Junk (kent fastcore)
Art Of Burning Water (london sludgecore)
Armour Of Contempt (london grind/violence)
Shoot the Bastard (leeds fastcore)



Spoiler: promo blurb



warmup gig on friday at the Birds Nest, Deptford

Merciless Precision (grind)
Black Mass (crust/grind/sludge)
Self Loathing (hc)
No Coast (chaotic hc)

more info:
http://www.facebook.com/events/114149605375321/?notif_t=event_invite

The Official Chimpyviolence Fest:

day one, sat:
Weekend Nachos(us powerviolence)/
Afternoon Gentlemen(grindviolence from leeds)/
Human Junk(kent fastcore)/
Art Of Burning Water(london sludgecore)
Armour Of Contempt(london grind/violence)/
Shoot the Bastard(leeds fastcore)/

day 2
Sunday, 1 July 2012
Day Man Lost(Preston grind)/
Fuck Right Off(Brum Thrashcore)/
Mangle (Powerviolence from Leicester)
Slow Death (sounds just like the name doom/sludge/death)
Spastic Burn Victim(london noisegrind)
Gnostic Front (unoriginal d-beat shite thick punks like)





both days for a Tenner
*Sunday 1st July: Chimpyfest Day 2*
Starts: 19:00
Door: £5
With:

Day Man Lost(Preston grind)
Fuck Right Off(Brum Thrashcore)
Mangle (Powerviolence from Leicester)
Slow Death (sounds just like the name doom/sludge/death)
Spastic Burn Victim(london noisegrind)
Gnostic Front (unoriginal d-beat shite thick punks like)


----------

